# need help to I D this prewar JC Higgins



## laid55 (Oct 14, 2015)

need help to I D this prewar JC Higgins


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 14, 2015)

If it's a JC Higgins, then it's not a prewar.  The only year, from what I can see, that has that front fender was 1949.  I hope this helps


----------



## laid55 (Oct 14, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> If it's a JC Higgins, then it's not a prewar



 Has a Higgins badge. thought the rear dropouts looked prewar style.


----------



## laid55 (Oct 14, 2015)

laid55 said:


> Has a Higgins badge. thought the rear dropouts looked prewar style.View attachment 243285


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 14, 2015)

laid55 said:


> need help to I D this prewar JC HigginsView attachment 243284View attachment 243283




If you haven’t, click on the following :

Vintage Bicycle Genealogy and Archive


When the window opens, you  several options to determine the genealogy, make and model.


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2015)

Had a couple early postwar JCH with rear facing dropouts, one Monark & one Murry built, took most builders a few yrs. to change (except Schwinn), heck CWC didn't change till the mid 50's


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 14, 2015)

The catalog photo I added was from the Spring/Summer ad of 1949


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2015)

49 had forward facing dropouts. I have also had a 47 columbia built JCH with early style dropouts.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2015)

I saw that Mark.  1949 looks like the only year with that front fender.  It could be an early one that used the 48 style frame?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 15, 2015)

This looks to be a Westfield bike...without drop-outs 
You might compare the serial # here:

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 16, 2015)

That is a Westfield bike from the late forties and sold through Sears as JC Higgins. That frame style appeared in 1948. The models with the built in kick stand had forward facing rear dropouts. The lesser model with the bolt on kickstand had rear facing drop outs without a tensioning screw. These dropouts are different than those used on 47 models, as is the frame. That style drop out was used in 1948-50. The serial number will date the bike, using the link rustjunkie provided.


----------



## laid55 (Oct 17, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> That is a Westfield bike from the late forties and sold through Sears as JC Higgins. That frame style appeared in 1948. The models with the built in kick stand had forward facing rear dropouts. The lesser model with the bolt on kickstand had rear facing drop outs without a tensioning screw. These dropouts are different than those used on 47 models, as is the frame. That style drop out was used in 1948-50. The serial number will date the bike, using the link rustjunkie provided.




I think You nailed it! Thanks!!


----------

